# Beekeepers in Lafayette County, Wisconsin?



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm moving to Wisconsin next month, and once I settle I'm interested in working with a beekeeper - you can learn a lot from books, but even more by working with someone who knows bees AND reading the books. 

If there's any beekeepers in the area of Cuba City, Hazel Green, Shullsburg, Benton, and you'd be willing to exchange labor (mine) for expertise (yours), I'd appreciate it if you'd contact me. [email protected] (put 'bees' in the subject line, so I don't toss it as junk mail). Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html

The above link is for the Wisconsin Honey Producers Association listing of local beekeeping associations in Wisconsin. There is also a link to the WHPA home page.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Elizabeth said:



> http://www.wihoney.com/LocalBeeClubs.html
> 
> The above link is for the Wisconsin Honey Producers Association listing of local beekeeping associations in Wisconsin. There is also a link to the WHPA home page.


Thanks, Elizabeth!


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

You will be in good company down it that area. Some of the biggest beekeepers in the state are located in Grant county. If you look in the american bee journal in the honey for sale area you will find 3 beekeepers that are going to be your neighbors. all have 608 area codes.


----------

